# Brita jug and BWT filters



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey people, I've got the Brita Maxtra + (1st link below) and I want to know whether I can use BWT filters (2nd link below) in it? Anyone have any ideas?? Thank you! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BRITA-Optimax-Water-Filter-Cartridge/dp/B01MSTCQOB/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=brita+tank&qid=1570618271&sr=8-3

httptps://www.amazon.co.uk/BWT-Litre-Longlife-Cartridge-Pack/dp/B00CD229Q6?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_1


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jon_Foster said:


> Hey people, I've got the Brita Maxtra + (1st link below) and I want to know whether I can use BWT filters (2nd link below) in it? Anyone have any ideas?? Thank you!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/BRITA-Optimax-Water-Filter-Cartridge/dp/B01MSTCQOB/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=brita+tank&qid=1570618271&sr=8-3
> 
> httptps://www.amazon.co.uk/BWT-Litre-Longlife-Cartridge-Pack/dp/B00CD229Q6?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_1


 Yes.

I've got a smaller Brita maxtra jug and I use the BWT cartridges above in it instead.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks @Step21 my jug is the maxtra + rather than the maxtra, do you know if they take different filters?

Before using the BWTs did you use these?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BRITA-MAXTRA-water-filter-cartridge/dp/B071FJ6FBW/ref=sr_1_5?crid=1E1L30UW2GQJZ&keywords=maxtra+plus+filter+cartridges&qid=1570619505&sprefix=maxtra+%2Caps%2C167&sr=8-5

Thanks again


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I used the maxtra cartridge that came with the jug. After it was done I replaced with the BWT ones which fit perfectly. My jug is an XL model and the instructions inside the box show the same cartridge being interchangeable with the larger box type jug you have. Not sure what the + represents?


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Step21 said:


> Not sure what the + represents?


 Me neither... That's what's giving me doubts...

Thanks again though, I'm sure we'll get to the bottom of it!!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just googled it. The + is not dimensional but more effective filtration. So you will be fine.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Step21 said:


> Just googled it. The + is not dimensional but more effective filtration. So you will be fine.


 Thanks so much, your googling skills outstrip mine!!


----------



## BWTUK (Apr 12, 2019)

Jon_Foster said:


> Hey people, I've got the Brita Maxtra + (1st link below) and I want to know whether I can use BWT filters (2nd link below) in it? Anyone have any ideas?? Thank you!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/BRITA-Optimax-Water-Filter-Cartridge/dp/B01MSTCQOB/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=brita+tank&qid=1570618271&sr=8-3
> 
> httptps://www.amazon.co.uk/BWT-Litre-Longlife-Cartridge-Pack/dp/B00CD229Q6?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_1


 Hi @Jon_Foster!

Thank you for your question. We have a list of Jugs from Brita's products that are compatible with our cartridges, but unfortunately, we do not have information about your particular model. If you would like to send me a private message with your address, we can send you a free cartridge for you to try and see if it works.

Thank you!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

BWTUK said:


> Hi @Jon_Foster!
> 
> Thank you for your question. We have a list of Jugs from Brita's products that are compatible with our cartridges, but unfortunately, we do not have information about your particular model. If you would like to send me a private message with your address, we can send you a free cartridge for you to try and see if it works.
> 
> Thank you!


 That's perfect, I'll PM now, thank you!


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

BWTUK said:


> Hi @Jon_Foster!
> 
> Thank you for your question. We have a list of Jugs from Brita's products that are compatible with our cartridges, but unfortunately, we do not have information about your particular model. If you would like to send me a private message with your address, we can send you a free cartridge for you to try and see if it works.
> 
> Thank you!


 We moved over to a BWT jug from a Brita a couple of moths ago, the difference is amazing, the water tastes better, and makes better drinks.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

@BWTUK very generously sent me one of their filters to try out and I'm happy to report that it fits the Brita Optimax cool water filter jug and it really makes a marked difference from the Brita filters I've been using.

My other drink of choice is sparkling water and I've been making it with Brita filtered water and a Sodastream in a bid to save on plastic waste but the water I'm getting with the BWT filters is in a different league. Think San Pellegrino rather than Tesco's own! 

I've only made a couple of pourovers and I haven't done side by side tests with the water I usually use (Volvic) but the brews were great and didn't have that bitterness I sometimes got when I used to use Brita water.

I haven't made any Espresso as I live in such a hard water area that I only put bottled through my classic.

Overall, I can't recommend the BWT filters enough. Thanks to Maria for sending me one out, I'll certainly be using them from now on.


----------



## BWTUK (Apr 12, 2019)

Dear @Jon_Foster,

Thank you so much for your response, feedback is extremely important to us, so that we can monitor and improve the service and products we offer to our customers.

We are really pleased to hear that you are enjoying the water! The BWT Magnesium Mineralized Water Cartridges use innovative patented technology, which enable them to filter the water but also add magnesium. This helps maintain the water's mineral balance and the result is a close to neutral pH level. Which is perceived as particularly delicious by connoisseurs of high-quality mineral water. As I am sure you are finding it is perfect for making delicious tea and coffee or drinking on its own.

Once again, thank you so much for your feedback!

Have a great day


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

@BWTUK et al

I have not tried a BWT filter, but it sounds like it might address my needs. Is there any info to tell us to what degree it might contribute to scale in an espresso machine?

I have quite good water, but would like to bump up the mineral content just a bit (not enough to cause scale, though). Will BWT do the trick, without any down side?


----------



## BWTUK (Apr 12, 2019)

Deidre said:


> @BWTUK et al
> 
> I have not tried a BWT filter, but it sounds like it might address my needs. Is there any info to tell us to what degree it might contribute to scale in an espresso machine?
> 
> I have quite good water, but would like to bump up the mineral content just a bit (not enough to cause scale, though). Will BWT do the trick, without any down side?


 Hi @*Deidre,*

Thank you for your enquiry,

At BWT, we try to offer the best cartridge for various necessities, as such, we have a wide range of products. I would advise you to have a look at the attached brochure and the special cartridges we do for coffee.

There is also information about the new (and FREE ?) BWT BestWaterToolkit app for smartphones or tablets. It makes selecting the right filter system for any particular need - i.e. the quality of the local water, the quantity of water required and the specific customer application - extremely simple, quick, reliable and convenient. Just enter the local water hardness, application and consumption - and the right filter in the optimum size will be displayed along with the replacement date. The product also offers handy tips and information for water optimisation.

If you want more information about any product in particular, feel free to send us a way to contact you (via private message) and our specialist will be more than happy to call you and answer all your questions.

Hope this help!

Have a great day ?

View attachment BWT-wam-coffee-brochure-2019.pdf


----------



## Mohawk (Nov 28, 2019)

Glad to see this question already asked! I've got a Brita jug and have just run out of filters. With customer service like that, I'm happy to give BWT a chance.

Can anyone attest to Brita/BWT water reducing the frequency of descaling kettles / machines?


----------



## BWTUK (Apr 12, 2019)

Mohawk said:


> Glad to see this question already asked! I've got a Brita jug and have just run out of filters. With customer service like that, I'm happy to give BWT a chance.
> 
> Can anyone attest to Brita/BWT water reducing the frequency of descaling kettles / machines?


 Hi @*Mohawk*!

Thank you for your enquiry, we are unable to give you any information on our competitors' products but are happy to talk about our own and attach more details about the influence of minerals in the water for your perusal.

Regarding descaling, descale frequency, this depends as much on water quality and volume, frequency of boiler purges and the way the machine is used as it does on the solution we would recommend.

If you would like to receive more information about the a specific product range or would like to discuss the best solution for your own needs , please, send us a private message with a way to contact you and one our specialists will be in touch to discuss your needs.

Have a great day ☺

View attachment Whitepaper_bwt-magnesium.pdf


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

BWTUK said:


> There is also information about the new (and FREE ?) BWT BestWaterToolkit app for smartphones or tablets. It makes selecting the right filter system for any particular need - i.e. the quality of the local water, the quantity of water required and the specific customer application - extremely simple, quick, reliable and convenient. Just enter the local water hardness, application and consumption - and the right filter in the optimum size will be displayed along with the replacement date. The product also offers handy tips and information for water optimisation.
> 
> If you want more information about any product in particular, feel free to send us a way to contact you (via private message) and our specialist will be more than happy to call you and answer all your questions.
> 
> View attachment 33297


 Hi @BWTUK it looks like to use the app properly I should have the water test kit mentioned? From a quick search I could only find that as a fairly expensive purchase from other places, am I missing something?


----------



## BWTUK (Apr 12, 2019)

jlarkin said:


> Hi @BWTUK it looks like to use the app properly I should have the water test kit mentioned? From a quick search I could only find that as a fairly expensive purchase from other places, am I missing something?


 Good Afternoon @jlarkin and Happy Friday!

I have installed the app myself to see how it's working so I'm able to explain it to you better. The app name is "BWT BestWaterToolkit app", you don't need to buy it as it's free and it's really easy to use.

The application will help you to know which BWT product can optimise your water needs. Once you have added your information, it will give you all the data sheets of all the solutions that suit you. If you decide to buy some of them, you can find them in your favourite stockist or on the web.

One you download the App, first you choose the language.

And you will see a page like this one:









You have 2 options:



*Selecting your Application*: It will help you to know about what kind of product suits you the best.


*Selecting your Product:* It shows you all the BWT products for water optimisation for beverages.


On the one hand, *Selecting your Application* is so easy that:

For example, imagine that you have a coffee shop, you will choose "Hot beverages with steam"









Now it will ask you if you prefer "Inline filters" or "Reverse osmosis"









After, it will ask you about how much water you use









And what is you temporary and total hardness, it will explain you the difference between them. These can be found in the stockist and online.





















Finally, it will give you all the information about the product that best suits your need and the suggested alternatives:









On the other hand, *Selecting your Product*, it shows you all the products we can offer for water optimisation.









I hope this helps you to understand the App better.

Thank you!!!

Have a wonderful day ☺


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

BWTUK said:


> Good Afternoon @jlarkin and Happy Friday!
> 
> I have installed the app myself to see how it's working so I'm able to explain it to you better. The app name is "BWT BestWaterToolkit app", you don't need to buy it as it's free and it's really easy to use.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for taking the time to do that. So it's this kit I was talking about (that I left in the quote above). I don't know my temporary and permanent hardness without it and the kit was quite expensive when I found it from another supplier - I couldn't find it on the BTW site?

Hope you're having a fantastic day!


----------



## Moparman (Jun 8, 2019)

I've been using the BWT magnesium mineralized cartridges since I bought my machine and although the water they produce makes an excellent cup of coffee, the fact that they are non recyclable is an issue that does not sit well with me. If I was using Brita cartridges I could easily recycle them at in store collection points. With BWT I have no other option than straight into landfill. That's a deal breaker for me I'm afraid.


----------



## BWTUK (Apr 12, 2019)

jlarkin said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do that. So it's this kit I was talking about (that I left in the quote above). I don't know my temporary and permanent hardness without it and the kit was quite expensive when I found it from another supplier - I couldn't find it on the BTW site?
> 
> Hope you're having a fantastic day!


 Hi @jlarkin,

Yes, you will need to be able to test BOTH Total hardness and Carbonate (temporary) hardness to use the App

This product is only available via our carefully selected stockists, who I am sure will be very pleased to help you make any final decisions. I have listed a small selection of these below for your convenience. If you use the search term 'BWT Water Test kit' it will in most cases take you directly to it.

https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/

https://www.shopcoffee.co.uk

https://coffeehit.co.uk/

espresso-solutions.co.uk

https://www.watercare.co.uk

Thank you for your interest in our products and I hope the above will help.

Kind Regards


----------



## BWTUK (Apr 12, 2019)

Moparman said:


> I've been using the BWT magnesium mineralized cartridges since I bought my machine and although the water they produce makes an excellent cup of coffee, the fact that they are non recyclable is an issue that does not sit well with me. If I was using Brita cartridges I could easily recycle them at in store collection points. With BWT I have no other option than straight into landfill. That's a deal breaker for me I'm afraid.


 Hi @*Moparman*,

I appreciate your concern but you can rest assured that BWT takes its environmental responsibilities very seriously and continually strive to deliver technologically advanced and sustainable water treatment solutions. ?

Our used professional quality catering cartridges can be taken back to the supplier where you bought them. Once a suitable amount are ready for collection (minimising transport emissions) we will arrange for them to be collected and recycled here in the UK.

Our domestic jug filter cartridges can be simply clicked open and the natural carbon media can be added to your compost heap and the plastic casing added to your plastic recycling.

Kind Regards


----------



## Moparman (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi BWTUK. Thanks for the reply. Cracking open my used filters is not something that I had considered but I'll give it a go if it means that they can be recycled. Maybe it would be worth updating your product packaging to share this handy tip?


----------

